

Pollution in recent IPv4 allocation of 1.0.0.0/8 - bensummers
http://labs.ripe.net/content/pollution-18

======
matthavener
My bet is 90% of that traffic is lazy programmers using "1.1.1.1" or "1.2.3.4"
as the default, "empty" IP address for their application.

------
idlewords
The obvious solution is to assign 1.1.1.1 to example.com

~~~
aristus
Funny. :D But assignment is the other way around. Simply announcing that the
1.1.1.0/24 and 1.2.3.0/24 IP blocks were routable opened a 50mbit flood of UDP
traffic, random pings, etc.

~~~
bshep
how about routing 1.1.1.0/24 and 1.2.3.0/24 to /dev/null (or equivalent) for
some time.

This would interefere with whoever is polluting these addresses and they would
stop using them as they would become unusable.

~~~
jodrellblank
They've been routed to /dev/null since 1981!

~~~
brk
No, they haven't.

These subnets have not been _advertised_.

The difference is that when a device tries to send a packet to 1.1.1.1, your
PC would send the packet to its default gateway, that gateway would send it to
your ISP, and one of the ISP's edge routers would determine that there was no
route to the host and reply with a message stating the packet is unroutable.

For the classic RFC reserved subnets, like 192.168.0.0, most routers were
setup to drop any inbound/outbound packets addressed to or from those subnets,
which is more like routing them to /dev/null.

~~~
jodrellblank
OK, while they may not actually have been dropped or routed to /dev/null in a
technical sense, they have been inaccessible in such a way that if making them
"inaccessible for a while" was going to reduce the traffic to them, as
suggested by the post I was replying to, then it would have had that effect
already and this surprise traffic wouldn't be a problem in the first place.

~~~
brk
Ah, I see what you were saying. Yes, the problem here is that they WERE
unassigned, and so people lazily or unintentionally started using these IP's
for other purposes. Now that they are "real", it seems like some portions of
these subnets are going to be practically unusable.

